# Imac g4 tournesol au gout du jour



## deadvilkiller (7 Octobre 2014)

Voilà, je me lance aujourd'hui dans un projet plutôt fou !
J'ai récupéré un IMAC G4 15' et je souhaite le mettre a niveau,
je souhaiterais :
---> changer la carte mere pour en mettre une plus récente, le probleme reste quels composant va a quelles places ( je pensais a prendre des photo cela est suffisant ? )
--> changer la ram, or sur les 700 Hz on ne peut pas dépasser 1Go, on est d'accord que sur si je change ma carte mere je peux les dépasser ? 
--> changer le proc, je souhaiterais mettre un i7, je n'y vois aucun probleme, etes vous d'accord ?
-->changer la carte graphique, mais es ce que l'ecran du Imac G4 est capable de supporter une carte graphique actuelle ?
--> reste le probleme de l'alim dois-je la changer ? 

Merci de m'avoir lu et de me répondre


----------



## RubenF (8 Octobre 2014)

Alors ton projet est bien fou, mais j'adore ça sachant que je suis un petit bricoleur. Cependant, ça va être EXTREMEMENT COMPLIQUE à faire, il faut des bonnes connaissances en matière de bidouillage parce que la nappe de l'Ecran du Tournesol est spécial et propre à la carte mère adaptée au Tournesol.. Ensuite, pour trouver une carte adaptée au Tournesol sans que ce sois la carte mère d'origine qui lui est appropriée.. Ca va pas être de la tarte, ensuite une Carte mère avec un Chipset pour mettre un i7 ensuite.. encore moins facile.. Essaie d'envoyer des photos que je vois éventuellement si c'est faisable ( je fait un peu d'architecture informatique ) et je te tiens au courant mais si on réussis à mener à bien ce projet. Je serais heureux de voir ce que ça donne à la fin. 



Mais ce Macintosh deviendra un Hackintosh parce que les seuls composants qu'on pourra mettre dedans seront des composants de PC et ils faut qu'ils soient compatibles pour au final installer OS X dessus.


----------



## deadvilkiller (8 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

as tu facebook pour discuter ?
ca serait plus pratique ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

Je mettrais les photos demain car la je vais me coucher, je t'envois en msg privé mon facebook 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h42 ----------

Si des gens passent sur ce forum et si apres discussion avec ruben le projet est réalisable je realiserais un tutoriel !!!
je vous mettrais un lien quand on aura fini !


----------



## Krocell (3 Mars 2019)

Salut,

Je passe sur ce thread 5 ans après 
Je me suis acheté récemment un G4 tournesol et je voudrais le vider de ses entrailles pour les remplacer par les composants d’un Mac mini. 

Donc tout conseil est le bienvenu


----------



## Invité (4 Mars 2019)

Bah, les problèmes précédemment évoqués sont,les mêmes…
La connectique de l'écran reste le plus gros problème.

Mais respect ! 

Moi, j'ai vendu le mien (mais en panne) pour une bouchée de pain…


----------



## gpbonneau (5 Mars 2019)

J'avais vu ça sur MacG il y a pas longtemps :
https://www.macg.co/mac/2017/03/un-nuc-pour-offrir-une-nouvelle-vie-un-imac-g4-97724
ça semble plus facile avec un Intel NUC (plus petit), pas sûr qu'un MacMini passe ? sans le boitier... ?

Quelques projets NUC :
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=399416
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=396732
http://www.dremeljunkie.com

Mais j'ai rien vu encore sur l'intégration d'un MacMini dans un Tournesol...

Avec l'écran du 20", en 1680x1050 ça doit être sympa, même si aujourd'hui c'est plutôt full HD (1920x1080) le minimum pour une utilisation "confortable".


----------



## RubenF (15 Mars 2019)

5 ans plus tard, je suis toujours sur ce forum.. So, je pense que tu peux faire quelque chose de mignon ajd.


----------



## mopakarim8000 (8 Juillet 2019)

RubenF a dit:


> 5 ans plus tard,  https://www.pornjk.com/tags/xxnx/   je suis toujours sur ce forum.. https://www.redtube.social   So, je pense que tu peux faire quelque  https://www.porn600.me/tags/jiggle-pornktube-businessman/ chose de mignon ajd.



Mais ce Macintosh deviendra un Hackintosh parce que les seuls composants qu'on pourra mettre dedans seront des composants de PC et ils faut qu'ils soient compatibles pour au final installer OS X dessus.


----------

